# 2007



## bubforever (Apr 3, 2007)

Just realized that it's been 17 years and that means the cicadas are coming in the masses. My mantis is going to be so spoiled!







Not my mantis.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

I grew up in Illinois and I recall a lot of cicadas every year. There are many different types of cicadas and the ones that come out in mass every several years are just one species. When I can catch them around here in the summer they make a fine meal.


----------



## Orin (Apr 4, 2007)

The green margined cicada in the photo is the type that occur every year. The periodical cicadas are nearly solid black and usually have red eyes (there are a few different types of periodical cicadas).


----------

